# #PK #Piracy? Akhilesh Yadav 'Downloads' a Controversy



## Flash (Jan 2, 2015)

*www.ndtv.com/news/Akhilesh_Yadav_slammed_twitter_650.jpg



			
				Akhilesh Yadav said:
			
		

> "People had been telling me for many days to watch PK. I downloaded it a few days ago, but only found the time to watch it last night. I liked it immediately and decided to make it tax-free so that more people can watch it"



The Chief Minister's Office attempted damage control with its own tweet this morning.
*"#UPCM #Akhileshyadav has licensed @UFOMoviez digifacility to download & watch movies. *Controversy around pirated download is unwarranted," said the tweet.

Officials say the Chief Minister has a legitimate paid download facility, but it is not clear whether it is allowed for films that are still running in theatres.

More @ #PK #Piracy? Akhilesh Yadav 'Downloads' a Controversy


----------



## $hadow (Jan 2, 2015)

Looks like it is slip of tongue


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 2, 2015)

We can watch from UFO movies directly from home if we obtain a license. I've known lot of people watching like this.


----------



## ritvij (Jan 2, 2015)

licensed UFOMoviez digifacility? lololololol..
ask him what it means!!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 2, 2015)

Can't believe that people having this much to spend will indulge in piracy


----------



## rish1 (Jan 2, 2015)

is pk even available on ufo movies ?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 2, 2015)

rish1 said:


> is pk even available on ufo movies ?



the site says 'coming back soon'. may the news took its toll on it! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

could it not be that he indeed download it from a 'black flag' source, and after realising what he blurt out, asked the CMO to control the damage, and UFOmoviez was then brought into the picture?! 

(without any feeling of self-righteousness) am more inclined to believe that this chiraag of an 'ever-gracious-on-murderers-and-oppressors' khaandaan and govt. did indeed, download it, from an *ahem-ahem* source.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 2, 2015)

im pretty sure every single person that used a computer in india has had access to atleast one pirated software, every single person imo


----------



## rish1 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> im pretty sure every single person that used a computer in india has had access to atleast one pirated software, every single person imo



the biggest being the OS itself  in majority of cases..


----------



## nishanth_che (Jan 3, 2015)

He must be a member of UFO moviez's Club X. Members can watch select movies at home as soon as they hit the theaters, quite popular with top actors, celebs, rich and the famous who own high end home theatre systems.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 3, 2015)

^ are you seriously buying that ?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 3, 2015)

The crime would have been watching PK and not making it Tax free. 

Come on.. Give the guy some slack.. He made the movie tax free in UP. Now I can rewatch it for under 100 rs in select theaters.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2015)

90 to be precise at waves


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 3, 2015)

^ 84 .. Ftfy


----------



## Faun (Jan 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Come on.. Give the guy some slack.. He made the movie tax free in UP. Now I can rewatch it for under 100 rs in select theaters.



Someone's using his powers to justify for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 3, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> im pretty sure every single person that used a computer in india has had access to atleast one pirated software, every single person imo



windows xp being the most notorious pirated os in India!!


----------



## Anorion (Jan 3, 2015)

Club X costs per screening, and the movie is beamed for that screening. Don't think there is any legal way to "download" it so soon


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 3, 2015)

Vyom said:


> The crime would have been watching PK and not making it Tax free.
> 
> Come on.. Give the guy some slack.. He made the movie tax free in UP. Now I can rewatch it for under 100 rs in select theaters.



50 rs here at inox on mondays


----------



## rish1 (Jan 5, 2015)

PK was Downloaded Through Authorised Site: Akhilesh Yadav's Office



> The screening of PK was done on Club X media server installed at Akhilesh Yadav's residence. The Club X service enables authorised private screenings of movies at Club X licensed auditorium of its members. Movies can be screened from the date of their theatrical release in India," an official statement issued by Chief Minister Akhilesh Yadav's office said here.
> 
> "Movies are delivered to the Club X media servers over a captive satellite network or are physically delivered and are stored in a digitally encrypted form. A licence is required to playback the movie each time and is issued based upon the authorisation received from the content owners," it said.
> 
> ...



1 of the comments


> It took Akhilesh's office 3 days to ask around to figure out if there is any 'legal' download facility they can use to defend. FACT - PK is NOT yet out on ClubX (anyone can check their site for the list of recent movies). The 'latest' release they have is Bang Bang! Would anyone notice this deception?


----------



## Vyom (Jan 5, 2015)

Yea sure. I too download all my movies over services like "ClubX".


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2015)

Lies.
Recent Releases


----------



## rish1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> Lies.
> Recent Releases



edit - 

ohh wait..

ClubX Privileges



> Club X members get access to Prime movie content on the 1st day 1st show basis from the date of Theatrical release within India. These movies can be screened any time from the date of release as per their convenience at their private theatres
> Premium movies are downloaded and stored on our Media Server. Club X members can choose to screen the movie at any time of their convenience.



hmm... he has a good excuse


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2015)

He said he downloaded and watched it later ? So screening means d/l then watch or live streaming?


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2015)

it downloads to it's own media server, which stores it for as long as you want, but charges per viewing


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2015)

^ But i don't think he's (AY) too techy to mean that..


----------



## rish1 (Jan 5, 2015)

this thing is super expensive 



> Each screening can cost between Rs. 20,000 and Rs. 70,000, depending on the producer's arrangement with Club X. That would be short change for those who would have spent upwards of Rs. 10 lakh on setting up their home theatres.



Forbes India Magazine - Your Movie, Your Show


----------



## Desmond (Jan 5, 2015)

Piracy is not justified, but I would like to say that PK should be viewed by everyone regardless because the message is strong.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 5, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it downloads to it's own media server, which stores it for as long as you want, but charges per viewing



but he speaks like he downloads the movie in to the media server


----------



## Anorion (Jan 5, 2015)

^yup exactly why someone using the service would not have used the words "I downloaded".. provided they knew their English
Funnily enough the official service also uses similar phrasing, helping his case

Would have been great if he could have just owned up instead of telling all these lies


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2015)

If and If only we see his browser history, we will arrive at a conclusion


----------



## Desmond (Jan 6, 2015)

Flash said:


> If and If only we see his browser history, we will arrive at a conclusion



Anonymous please do this.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 6, 2015)

From 1st post, still running shows are not available through paid download. Then what you think about webRip torrents??? 

Topic is piracy??? then movie tickets should be at affordable price @10 rs. Then anyone can go and watch the movie even beggar will also go and watch movie in theater.
if topic is piracy then why piracy happens, we need to find that.

What will happen when aamir khan filed complaint against every torrent site, download site where PK is uploaded, and he demands money and ban both. Then every user in country will have to pay for its PK download..


----------



## Vyom (Jan 6, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> What will happen when aamir khan filed complaint against every torrent site, download site where PK is uploaded, and he demands money and ban both. Then every user in country will have to pay for its PK download..



I will stop watching Amir Khan's movie in theaters, if that happens.


----------

